# Does this happen to anybody else when they ovulate?



## newtonscricket (Jun 15, 2005)

I post this here, because this is where there's likely to be a lot of people who are paying attention to when they ovulate.

When I ovulate, I fall in love with the whole world, but especially the men. I walk along on clouds and rainbows. I check romance novels out of the library, I start singing songs from South Pacific.

I was charting to avoid when I got pregnant last time. I should've been a little more attentive when I noted on my chart "feel like I'm in love!". I never note mood on my charts.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newtonscricket* 
I post this here, because this is where there's likely to be a lot of people who are paying attention to when they ovulate.

When I ovulate, I fall in love with the whole world, but especially the men. I walk along on clouds and rainbows. I check romance novels out of the library, I start singing songs from South Pacific.

I was charting to avoid when I got pregnant last time. I should've been a little more attentive when I noted on my chart "feel like I'm in love!". I never note mood on my charts.









Sorry no, but I wish I did. Mostly, I just get really cranky.







:


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah the whole first half of my cycle is happy and I feel great, think I look great, etc. I'm also more inclined to take risks. The last half of my cycle is wrought with terrible anxiety and mood swings.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep. Love those hormones! LOL.

The day before I ovulate, I'm feeling the "need" alllll day long. DH is lucky when the day before I ovulate is a weekday, so he's at work and can't be attacked at least.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I also tend to attack DH at random during the middle of my cycle! He doesn't mind so much tho!


----------



## citymomstl (Jun 14, 2008)

My hormones must be wacky, because I am ALWAYS in the mood the week before AF. Around ovulation, ehhh . . . not really. I have noticed that I am more optomistic around ovulation, and definitely more hormonal the last few days before af. Gotta love hormones!!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I was before having DD, now I feel like crap, I have the _worst_ O cramps, and get terrible headaches. The thought of sex isn't really all that appealing







. Poor DH.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I do, I do! In fact, I just ovulated today for the first time since dd2 (I think). I felt mittelschmerz and had 6-inch long EWCM, anyway. I feel so happy and positive and like I could just kiss everyone!







:


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know about in love with the whole world feeling...but I certainly fall in love with my man and what is between his legs when I am ovulating lol


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newtonscricket* 
I post this here, because this is where there's likely to be a lot of people who are paying attention to when they ovulate.

When I ovulate, I fall in love with the whole world, but especially the men. I walk along on clouds and rainbows. I check romance novels out of the library, I start singing songs from South Pacific.

I was charting to avoid when I got pregnant last time. I should've been a little more attentive when I noted on my chart "feel like I'm in love!". I never note mood on my charts.










YES! I totally do that. One day, there was a guy working on the roof of the house next door, right outside my sun room window. With his shirt off, in the fall sun. I could. not. focus. on. anything. I can still remember what he looked like, 3 years later!

One of my partners notices as well - he definitely wants to get it on around when I'm Oing.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

The funny thing is (or rather, not funny at the time), I get like this the day before AF arrives as well. My moodiness disappears and all I want is LOVE and to be super mushy (read: corny, lol) with DH.

Thankfully my AF's are still light after having my surro son in March. So DH and I can take advantage during AF, which normally we'd never do as I dislike the idea (mess! ew).


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 20, 2007)

I am always more "enthusiastic" during the fertile part of my cycle - usually from the first "jellyfish" (fertile CF) visitation until a few days after ovulation. This can be a bit inconvenient when you're charting to avoid and you are most interested in getting busy during your fertile time.

I think it's coded into us for the good of the species. You know, kind of like how cats go into heat and get quite frisky.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
yeah the whole first half of my cycle is happy and I feel great, think I look great, etc. I'm also more inclined to take risks. The last half of my cycle is wrought with terrible anxiety and mood swings.









:

Life is perfect, I envision more babies and how perfect being pregnant would be in the first half of the cycle. I ovulate, then wonder "what was I thinking?!?!?!"


----------

